# Early Extension and losing my spine angle!



## TigerKim (Apr 5, 2012)

Please help me fix my swing...
Looks as if my back swing is too flat causing my downswing to steepen up sharply. This in term causes me to stand (early extend) allowing the club to flatten out a little and hit it to the right ( block it or push it right).

What can i do in order to correct my early extension and maintain my spine throughout the swing...

http://www.facebook.com/v/3602124098849" http://www.facebook.com/v/3602124098849"


----------

